# Museum Exhibition



## fer_de_lance (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello All,      I was contacted a few months ago by the curator of history at the Evansville Museum, he was looking for items from our local historic breweries. After several emails and visits to the museum I agreed to loan them 29 items from my collection. Some of those pieces along with others from a prominent  collection are featured in the exhibit "Bottled and Kegged A Toast To Evansville's Breweries".                                                                                     Timhttp://www.emuseum.org/featured-exhibitions-0


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice, are pictures allowed and are you going to post some if they are?


----------



## fer_de_lance (Jul 31, 2014)

C.E.M.,
Yes and yes. I 'm excited and envious to see pieces from that other collection, some of which I lost in last second bidding wars . That guy has some deep pockets.
                             Tim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't wait to see this.


----------



## glass man (Aug 10, 2014)

COOL! I have a few items in our local history museum..been there since 1977..one of the bottles I bought at a flea market in 76 for 2 bucks worth over $100 now....but the nice hing is how I feel when I walk by and see on loan by JAMIE LINDSEY..make sure it is "on loan" if donated  and the place closes down and gets  gets rid of the items you may have to buy your own things back or not see them again!JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 10, 2014)

glass man said:
			
		

> COOL! I have a few items in our local history museum..been there since 1977..one of the bottles I bought at a flea market in 76 for 2 bucks worth over $100 now....but the nice hing is how I feel when I walk by and see on loan by JAMIE LINDSEY..make sure it is "on loan" if donated  and the place closes down and gets  gets rid of the items you may have to buy your own things back or not see them again!JAMIE


That's about when the town Hysterical society building went in at my town, I remember watching it driving down Rt 9. It was an old home slated for demo to make room for an office park. [][][]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 10, 2014)

Ours don't get demolished. They just want to expand.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 10, 2014)

Here are a few photos of the exhibit. Some of the displays weren't chronologically correct but overall a very nice job done by the curator and staff.[attachment=photo_5 (1).JPG]


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 10, 2014)

[attachment=photo_1 (7).JPG] two of my ale bottles


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 10, 2014)

[attachment=photo_2 (8).JPG] the two bottles in front(6&8) are from my collection along with the brewery token watch fob(4) and the Bernardin/Cooks closure(7). The black glass (5) is earliest bottle in the exhibit and one of which I'm still searching for an example of


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 10, 2014)

[attachment=photo_1 (5).JPG] they engaged a motor to rotate my Cook's spinner sign


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Any Beer cans in that Museum? Some Cooks cone top beer cans would look nice in there? LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 10, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> Any Beer cans in that Museum? Some Cooks cone top beer cans would look nice in there? LEON.


Make a loaner if your in the area Leon, I bet they would be a great addition and appreciated. That's me offering for you though and I'm not running it. []


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 23, 2014)

[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 23, 2014)

That is really neat that you had that opportunity. Love the bottles and the sign.Lisa


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 23, 2014)

Looks like some nice cans on display. Wonder if I know the donor? THANKS.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 23, 2014)

fer_de_lance said:
			
		

> [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;658621&where=message&f=photo_2 (8).JPG[/attachImg] the two bottles in front(6&8) are from my collection along with the brewery token watch fob(4) and the Bernardin/Cooks closure(7). The black glass (5) is earliest bottle in the exhibit and one of which I'm still searching for an example of


Is number 5 embossed? If so do you know what is embossed on it?


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 24, 2014)

Bert DeWitt said:
			
		

> fer_de_lance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is Cook & Rice City Brewery bottle, but I don't recall exact embossing.


----------



## westKYdigger (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry I just came across this thread. Would like to have seen the exhibit, but can't get there until after 10/5. Congratulations on the displays.  They look excellent.  I am close enough that I occasionally come across Evansville bottles here.  Since my family is from Evansville, I try to keep everything I find from there.Tim


----------

